# Snow joke!



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2010)

Some funny snowmen pictures:


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 3, 2010)

Love it! So funny!


----------



## shirl (Dec 3, 2010)

Brilliant Northey 

Shirl


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Dec 3, 2010)

What's the difference between snow men and snow women? Snow balls...


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 3, 2010)

Caroline Wilson said:


> What's the difference between snow men and snow women? Snow balls...



nice.....................


----------



## AJLang (Dec 3, 2010)

Very funny photos.  I might try to make some money selling self assembly snowmen!


----------



## Freddie99 (Dec 3, 2010)

It's snow joke about the ice on the steps to my house lol!


----------



## Monica (Dec 4, 2010)

We will have an igloo for sale soon, it's being built at the moment!


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 4, 2010)

Very Good


----------



## Northerner (Dec 5, 2010)

Ever wondered about Mr Whippy and how his ice cream is made?


----------



## Steff (Dec 5, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Ever wondered about Mr Whippy and how his ice cream is made?



pmsl

majick!!!


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## AJLang (Dec 6, 2010)

I am never going to be able to eat a Mr Whippy again!!!


----------

